# Grand Canyon Dory For Sale



## gcbighorn (Aug 12, 2016)

Rare opportunity to purchase a Grand Canyon Dory.
See Westernslope Craigsllist for details:

https://westslope.craigslist.org/boa/d/grand-junction-grand-canyon-dory/6849207460.html


----------



## kgstewy (May 3, 2018)

What an awesome boat man.


----------



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

Did you buy this from D or is it a different Canyon Wren?


----------



## gcbighorn (Aug 12, 2016)

Derald built it in 1990. It sat in someone’s yard for 11 years without touching a river. I acquired it in 2001. When refurbished it, I worked with Derald to bring it back to life. For a couple years, it had no name. After a few GC trips, I decided to name/place letters on it “Canyon Wren”. I ran this name idea past Derald, and he liked it, but he did not say anything more about the name. Then when he passed away, I read his obituary in Boatman’s Quarterly. It stated the very first dory he built was named the “Canyon Wren.” I had no clue when I named my boat that there was another one, his very first! Derald somehow, in his own unique style, did not want to keep me from naming mine that name, and he kept quiet about knowing he had a previous Canyon Wren out there. Kind of a unique story. —-Mike Martin, Grand Jucnction, CO


----------



## duct tape (Aug 25, 2009)

Nice dory and story Mike. I enjoyed the video too and am certain I’ve never seen one of a song next to a dental chair with a stand holding a mike before . Good luck with your sale. I’m sure you know of the Facebook dory page but if not you might try that one too. 

Jon


----------



## gcbighorn (Aug 12, 2016)

Thanks, Jon!. I did not know about the whitewater dories facebook place, so I’m glad you pointed me that direction. Wow, what a facebook group that is! Could spend literally days in that place! I’ll likely make an entry there in about a week, after I get back from a Salt trip (with rubber).


----------



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

I'd love to have one of Deralds boats. I knew Derald and Jan when I lived in Durango. Their separate passings were two very sad occasions indeed. A good friend told me at Derald's funeral that she had a dream the night before he died that Jan was happy to see him again. Then she found out the next day that he had died. I have some of Jan's artwork on my walls that I can see from where I'm sitting right now. Thanks for posting this if only to give me cause to think about them today.


----------



## Oliver77 (Apr 29, 2016)

Man that's a beautiful boat. Did a GC dory trip with Derald back in the early 2000's, what a great guy he was! If I had the extra $$ I'd buy it in a heartbeat.


----------



## wayne23 (Dec 30, 2014)

Looks like D work


----------



## peanutranch (Mar 26, 2008)

Nice boat. I have a tombstone transom from Derald. Always liked the double ended style more. Goodluck selling it.


----------



## gcbighorn (Aug 12, 2016)

The boat sold today. Went to a great new home where she will get on the water often. Thanks for all of your help!


----------

